# Uber drivers keep getting arrested in LAPD stings



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://laist.com/2016/11/14/uber_stings.php


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

All you gotta do is make them make a request through the app. If they don't want to do it then they don't get a ride. It's that simple. Uber does nothing whatsoever to inform new drivers of any rules that we need to abide by. It's a real shame.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> All you gotta do is make them make a request through the app. If they don't want to do it then they don't get a ride. It's that simple. Uber does nothing whatsoever to inform new drivers of any rules that we need to abide by. It's a real shame.


I could be wrong, but even that could be considered an illicit "street hail"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

valor said:


> I could be wrong, but even that could be considered an illicit "street hail"


It could, but as long as the request comes through the application, it does comply with the letter of the law. I would suppose that you would have to tell the customer that he must take whatever car the application assigns to him. You would think that the application would assign the trip to your car, but it does not always happen in that way. I learned that when I had my first few taxi customers try to pay with Uber Taxi. Of course, in the taxi, I can accept street hails.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

valor said:


> I could be wrong, but even that could be considered an illicit "street hail"


Well, you are wrong. You're saying that telling them to make a request through the app would be wrong? How else are they supposed to make a request?


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It could, but as long as the request comes through the application, it does comply with the letter of the law. I would suppose that you would have to tell the customer that he must take whatever car the application assigns to him. You would think that the application would assign the trip to your car, but it does not always happen in that way. I learned that when I had my first few taxi customers try to pay with Uber Taxi. Of course, in the taxi, I can accept street hails.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Uber does tell you how to not rocket science.

And these situations are easily avoided simply by saying no, refusing any money, and asking a couple of questions. After that, you can easily explain the requirements of how you operate.

Also....a dash am that records out will go a long way in court. Who doesn't stop for a woman who runs out in the street frantically waving their arms?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Also....a dash am that records out will go a long way in court. Who doesn't stop for a woman who runs out in the street frantically waving their arms?


I'm confident any judge that hears that an Uber driver stopped for a lady flailing her arms(ie. lady in distress) and agrees to give her a ride would be understandable enough to throw out the charge.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm confident any judge that hears that an Uber driver stopped for a lady flailing her arms(ie. lady in distress) and agrees to give her a ride would be understandable enough to throw out the charge.


Maybe. Depends on how it is presented in court.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

I was set up to give a ride like that to someone at the airport, the guy swore I couldn't identify an undercover cop, here is how you troll them and get paid:

If they approach you for a ride "outside the app" through cash, ask them how much are they willing to pay and then enter the address into your uber pax app, see if it's more than what the app is charging, take the cash and request an uber for them, I told my rider to hold on because I was helping the poor policeman in need, the guy looked confused as I took his cash and another uber showed up to pick him up, I wished them a safe trip and left with my pax, moments later I see the trip ending nearby at a gas station.

This goes to show that next time they want to temp people into doing trips, they really need to think about the distance they are baiting you with, 55 miles and 70 bucks (tax payer money) seems like a waste (not to me obviously), IMO.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

d0n said:


> I was set up to give a ride like that to someone at the airport, the guy swore I couldn't identify an undercover cop, here is how you troll them and get paid:
> 
> If they approach you for a ride "outside the app" through cash, ask them how much are they willing to pay and then enter the address into your uber pax app, see if it's more than what the app is charging, take the cash and request an uber for them, I told my rider to hold on because I was helping the poor policeman in need, the guy looked confused as I took his cash and another uber showed up to pick him up, I wished them a safe trip and left with my pax, moments later I see the trip ending nearby at a gas station.
> 
> This goes to show that next time they want to temp people into doing trips, they really need to think about the distance they are baiting you with, 55 miles and 70 bucks (tax payer money) seems like a waste (not to me obviously), IMO.


Took me a few times to figure out what you were saying but pure genius, sir, pure genius!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

d0n said:


> I was set up to give a ride like that to someone at the airport, the guy swore I couldn't identify an undercover cop, here is how you troll them and get paid:
> 
> If they approach you for a ride "outside the app" through cash, ask them how much are they willing to pay and then enter the address into your uber pax app, see if it's more than what the app is charging, take the cash and request an uber for them, I told my rider to hold on because I was helping the poor policeman in need, the guy looked confused as I took his cash and another uber showed up to pick him up, I wished them a safe trip and left with my pax, moments later I see the trip ending nearby at a gas station.
> 
> This goes to show that next time they want to temp people into doing trips, they really need to think about the distance they are baiting you with, 55 miles and 70 bucks (tax payer money) seems like a waste (not to me obviously), IMO.


Post a ride receipt for that.


----------



## Spuntino (Oct 3, 2016)

d0n said:


> I was set up to give a ride like that to someone at the airport, the guy swore I couldn't identify an undercover cop, here is how you troll them and get paid:
> 
> If they approach you for a ride "outside the app" through cash, ask them how much are they willing to pay and then enter the address into your uber pax app, see if it's more than what the app is charging, take the cash and request an uber for them, I told my rider to hold on because I was helping the poor policeman in need, the guy looked confused as I took his cash and another uber showed up to pick him up, I wished them a safe trip and left with my pax, moments later I see the trip ending nearby at a gas station.
> 
> This goes to show that next time they want to temp people into doing trips, they really need to think about the distance they are baiting you with, 55 miles and 70 bucks (tax payer money) seems like a waste (not to me obviously), IMO.


Yeah that happened. LOL


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Wouldn't a cop hailing the car be considered entrapment? Cops can't walk up to you and offer you drugs and then arrest you for trying to buy them. That's entrapment. If the driver called out to somebody on the road and offered them a ride, then it's ok to arrest them.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

sicky said:


> Wouldn't a cop hailing the car be considered entrapment? Cops can't walk up to you and offer you drugs and then arrest you for trying to buy them. That's entrapment. If the driver called out to somebody on the road and offered them a ride, then it's ok to arrest them.


These type of cops do not care when it comes to these type of entrapment schemes and how it inconveniences you or could potentially ruin your life or employment. It is all a numbers game to them and about making busts. You see this all the time in various stings. They go fishing for sharks but cast a super wide net and are content to let the guppies caught up suffocate on deck. You need to protect yourself, first and foremost, and know the laws.

If you can potentially spot and troll these flunkies and waste their time, all the better. I have been repeatedly tried to be entrapped over the years for various things (drugs, prostituion, underage) that _I was not even pursuing. _It is a nasty game but these guys and gals are typically pretty easy to spot and catch.

I even got a ticket one time for "expired" registration. I renewed my auto registration but had to leave to take care of a sick relative for a few weeks. The night I came back, I was invited out to a party before I went through my mail. On my way, stopped at a DUI checkpoint. My sticker was still old (a week expired), so I explained the situation, asked them to check their computer AND showed the online printed out receipt I kept in the car to show I had paid. They still wrote me the ticket and I had to go to the courthouse, stand in line with hundreds of drunks caught up only to get a quick dismissal from an assistant prosecutor. Wasted time and money over a lousy sticker. Yes, it was my fault but there is no compassion or understanding with these type of things and that is the lesson I learned. It is ALL about money and numbers for them, so I'll never criticize someone for looking out for A#1.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

sicky said:


> Wouldn't a cop hailing the car be considered entrapment? Cops can't walk up to you and offer you drugs and then arrest you for trying to buy them. That's entrapment. If the driver called out to somebody on the road and offered them a ride, then it's ok to arrest them.


Tell the judge you are a victim of entrapment.
"$500 fine. Next!".


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

It amazes me that law enforcement places such a high emphasis on petty and trivial things like a broke driver trying to make a buck. 

Meanwhile, schools are getting shot up, drug dealers are pushing narcotics all over the country, children and women are being sexually assaulted. 

Why are they sweating us?? Next they can shake down a gas station for a day old hot dog.

To protect and serve my azz.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Any Uber fielding street hails deserves exactly what they get.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Any Uber fielding street hails deserves exactly what they get.


I agree it's stupid for an uber driver to do that.

But it's ridiculous that law enforcement isn't using tax payer's money to stop real crime.

I guess it's easier to pick on the broke and desperate.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> I agree it's stupid for an uber driver to do that.
> 
> But it's ridiculous that law enforcement isn't using tax payer's money to stop real crime.
> 
> I guess it's easier to pick on the broke and desperate.


In LA, they charge taxis to fund the stings.
So you are wrong about the sting funding, it doesn't come from tax payers.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> I agree it's stupid for an uber driver to do that.
> 
> But it's ridiculous that law enforcement isn't using tax payer's money to stop real crime.
> 
> I guess it's easier to pick on the broke and desperate.


Yeah, well you know what, sometimes we as broke gig delivery drivers we park at expired meters, in the red, double park, block the fire hydrant, and we say we'll only be gone for a minute. Yet we get ticketed. Who's fault now?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> I agree it's stupid for an uber driver to do that.
> 
> But it's ridiculous that law enforcement isn't using tax payer's money to stop real crime.
> 
> I guess it's easier to pick on the broke and desperate.


From the article...

"the Board worked out an agreement with cab companies to earmark $30 each year from each cab to pay LAPD and the L.A. Department of Transportation to crack down on the bandit cabbies."

Now, how do WE negotiate a deal like that to harass cabbies?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> From the article...
> 
> "the Board worked out an agreement with cab companies to earmark $30 each year from each cab to pay LAPD and the L.A. Department of Transportation to crack down on the bandit cabbies."
> 
> Now, how do WE negotiate a deal like that to harass cabbies?


Pretzel logic.
In what way can a cabbie steal an Uber ping?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Pretzel logic.
> In what way can a cabbie steal an Uber ping?


It doesn't have to be for stealing pings. It just has to be something that causes them legal and political grief as this is doing to Uber drivers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> It doesn't have to be for stealing pings. It just has to be something that causes them legal and political grief as this is doing to Uber drivers.


It's illegal for Uber drivers to pull over for flags.
How are you finding persecution in that?
Cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

sicky said:


> Wouldn't a cop hailing the car be considered entrapment? Cops can't walk up to you and offer you drugs and then arrest you for trying to buy them. That's entrapment. If the driver called out to somebody on the road and offered them a ride, then it's ok to arrest them.


Entrapment is unethical, not illegal, unfortunately...


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's illegal for Uber drivers to pull over for flags.
> How are you finding persecution in that?
> Cognitive dissonance.


It would not be done except that it is being funded by cabbies in an organized deal with the city government.

How do you not see the political significance of that?


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's illegal for Uber drivers to pull over for flags.
> How are you finding persecution in that?
> Cognitive dissonance.


Thought about this.

It would be easy for a cabby to download and use the app. The hard part would be convincing the pax that they would not be getting taxi rates.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

There are taxis which have agreements which allow them to accept Uber X pings in certain cities. I imagine that trend will just spread.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> It would not be done except that it is being funded by cabbies in an organized deal with the city government.
> 
> How do you not see the political significance of that?


I do, and I think it's great.
Only cabs may stop for hails.
At least my brother cabbies are paying for these stings to insure their franchise rights.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I do, and I think it's great.
> Only cabs may stop for hails.
> At least my brother cabbies are paying for these stings to insure their franchise rights.


You don't see how one faction of society paying off our police force to harass another portion of society is just somehow wrong?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> You don't see how one faction of society paying off our police force to harass another portion of society is just somehow wrong?


Harass?
Bust them for breaking the law you mean?

Let's look at this another way.
If you stop for a street walker you may go to jail.
It's not harassment.
It's how police agencies work.
Oy vey.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Harass?
> Bust them for breaking the law you mean?
> 
> Let's look at this another way.
> ...


A woman runs out in front of a car waving a white handkerchief and claims there is an emergency, so you stop to see what's going on, and get arrested for picking up a fare?

You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> A woman runs out in front of a car waving a white handkerchief and claims there is an emergency, so you stop to see what's going on, and get arrested for picking up a fare?
> 
> You gotta be kidding me.


That's not how street hails work.
Keep pulling over for random strangers offering cash, and hopefully you get busted.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That's not how street hails work.
> Keep pulling over for random strangers offering cash, and hopefully you get busted.


Ok. Let's make one thing clear. I have never pulled over for random strangers offering cash. Every trip I take is a ping from the app.

We're talking about the mafioso act of paying law enforcement cash to go arrest your competition. Since you are into pursuing law breakers, you think you would have something productive to say about_ that_.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> Ok. Let's make one thing clear. I have never pulled over for random strangers offering cash. Every trip I take is a ping from the app.
> 
> We're talking about the mafioso act of paying law enforcement cash to go arrest your competition. Since you are into pursuing law breakers, you think you would have something productive to say about_ that_.


There is no competition for street hails.
If TNC are competing for street hails, I recommend removing body parts peacemeal until something gives or something breaks.

You guys can take legit pings for $2.85 til you are blue in the face, just don't pull over when someone waves at you.
It's so ****ing simple.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> There is no competition for street hails.


Street hails can easily become pings and often do. That's how Uber has practically decimated the cab industry and that's pretty much what all this is about.

It's so ****ing simple.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> Street hails can easily become pings and often do. That's how Uber has practically decimated the cab industry and that's pretty much what all this is about.
> 
> It's so ****ing simple.


If you pull over for a street hail and get busted for trying to turn it into a ping, I applaud.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you pull over for a street hail and get busted for trying to turn it into a ping, I applaud.


I can't tell if you really don't understand what I'm saying or if you're just pretending to not understanding so you can be irate and peturbed at the failure of the cab industry to keep up with technology trends.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you pull over for a street hail and get busted for trying to turn it into a ping, I applaud.


That's wish fulfillment and you might as well have told him to burn in hell.

You should have hit him for being callus greedy, POS for charging a woman to take her infant child to the emergency room for his near fatal allergic reaction...

I was sooo... rooting for you.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

What's the difference between a bandit cab sting and a drunk driving sting?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

observer said:


> What's the difference between a bandit cab sting and a drunk driving sting?


The drunk driving sting isn't privately sponsoring the police activity in an ongoing illegal agreement with industry competition.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

observer said:


> What's the difference between a bandit cab sting and a drunk driving sting?


I'll bite...
The bandit cab sting has a 100℅ success rate for those who chase Street hails, whereas the drunk sting needs the perp to fail a field sobriety test.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> The drunk driving sting isn't privately sponsoring the police activity in an ongoing illegal agreement with industry competition.


For the last time, cabs have zero legal competition for street hails.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'll bite...


He bites.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> He bites.


Better get your tetanus shot.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

observer said:


> What's the difference between a bandit cab sting and a drunk driving sting?


Importance, I think, but aren't you supposed to be moderating instead of instigating? Namecalling!


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> For the last time, cabs have zero legal competition for street hails.


Your repeated effort to switch over to that topic does not excuse the fact that CABBIES ARE PAYING POLICE TO DO SOMETHING THEY WOULD NOT OTHERWISE BE PURSUING.

There is a huge conflict of interest there.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Frœsty said:


> Importance, I think, but aren't you supposed to moderating instead of instigating? Namecalling!


Hes referee.
Mod is a tough job. Did it once for a year.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Driving and Driven said:


> Your repeated effort to switch over to that topic does not excuse the fact that CABBIES ARE PAYING POLICE TO DO SOMETHING THEY WOULD NOT OTHERWISE BE PURSUING.
> 
> There is a huge conflict of interest there.


But, in LAs case you are wrong.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> Your repeated effort to switch over to that topic does not excuse the fact that CABBIES ARE PAYING POLICE TO DO SOMETHING THEY WOULD NOT OTHERWISE BE PURSUING.
> 
> There is a huge conflict of interest there.


Taxi Authority police do this every day in cities all across America.
Where ya been, Joe?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

observer said:


> But, in LAs case you are wrong.


How am I wrong?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Cabbies do not pay for the stings, The city has been conducting these bandit cab stings since the mid 90s. predating Uber/Lyft by decades. The city CHARGES cabbies a 30 dllr per cab plus .20 per flag fee. These fees have been authorized by the LADOT.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Taxi Authority police do this every day in cities all across America.
> Where ya been, Joe?


So cabbies pay off police to go after Uber drivers all across the country? That doesn't make it right.

Slavery used to be legal in the 1800's. Just because something is legal doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Let's shift metaphors.
Let's say you have a common victualler license and run a legal taco truck.
Bandit trucks roll around serving food without a license and selling meat which is uninspected.
The city charges each licensed food truck $30 per year to fund stings which seek and bust bandit food trucks.
It's in the public interest to bust unlicensed businesses which represent themselves as the real thing.
The only thing the licensed food trucks are doing is protecting their license, and therefore protecting the public from food that is unregulated and uninspected.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

observer said:


> Cabbies do not pay for the stings...and then...The city CHARGES cabbies a 30 dllr per cab plus .20 per flag fee. These fees have been authoriized by the LADOT.


"Cabbies do not pay for the stings...and then...The city CHARGES cabbies a 30 dllr per cab plus .20 per flag fee. These fees have been authoriized by the LADOT."

You just contradicted yourself.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Frœsty said:


> Importance, I think, but aren't you supposed to be moderating instead of instigating? Namecalling!


Lol, not namecalling. That is what the city calls them. Bandit cabs.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> So cabbies pay off police to go after Uber drivers all across the country? That doesn't make it right.
> 
> Slavery used to be legal in the 1800's. Just because something is legal doesn't mean it's right.


Comparing a cab medallion to owning a human?
Get some sleep.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Let's shift metaphors.
> Let's say you have a common victualler license and run a legal taco truck.
> Bandit trucks roll around serving food without a license and selling meat which is uninspected.
> The city charges each licensed food truck $30 per year to fund stings which seek and bust bandit food trucks.
> ...


Then the cops should pursue the illegal taco trucks without requiring the cash kickbacks from the competition.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Comparing a cab medallion to owning a human?
> Get some sleep.


I am NOT comparing the two. I am making an EXAMPLE of how, just because a law exists, does not make it moral or legal or right.

But, again, you try to confuse and distract from the conversation at hand with obfuscation.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Driving and Driven said:


> The drunk driving sting isn't privately sponsoring the police activity in an ongoing illegal agreement with industry competition.


^^^ privately sponsoring the police activity in an ongoing illegal agreement with industry competition.



Driving and Driven said:


> "Cabbies do not pay for the stings...and then...The city CHARGES cabbies a 30 dllr per cab plus .20 per flag fee. These fees have been authoriized by the LADOT."
> 
> You just contradicted yourself.


You inferred that cabbies are directly paying off the cops. They are not paying the cops. There is no illegal activity.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> Then the cops should pursue the illegal taco trucks without requiring the cash kickbacks from the competition.


Once again, a bandit taco truck is not "competition".
It's an illegal business attempting to scam the public by acting like the real thing.
Personally, I like dogs and cats.
I try like heck not to eat them.

Your constant insistence that criminal activity is competition for a legally licensed business is alarming.
I'm beginning to think you don't know the difference between licensed business and bandit criminal activity.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

observer said:


> ^^^ privately sponsoring the police activity in an ongoing illegal agreement with industry competition.
> 
> You inferred that cabbies are directly paying off the cops. They are not paying the cops. There is no illegal activity.


I didn't infer anything. I directly stated that they were paying them to do what they are doing. No matter how you slice it, they are providing funds above and beyond the typical taxes which normally fund police department to go and do something specific to their competition which benefits them. That's what mafia do.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Once again, a bandit taco truck is not "competition".
> It's an illegal business attempting to scam the public by acting like the real thing.
> Personally, I like dogs and cats.
> I try like heck not to eat them.
> ...


If you sell tacos and someone else sells tacos and it affects you, that's your competition, legal or not.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> If you sell tacos and someone else sells tacos and it affects you, that's your competition, legal or not.


You failed philosophy.
Let's hope you Uber better.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

The movie industry goes after people who pirate movies because it creates a loss of revenue if they don't. They pursue movie pirates because the pirates are taking profits from them by selling or giving away intellectual property which belongs to the movie industry.

The movie industry is taking legal action to eliminate their competition (other people infringing on their income).

The cabbie industry is taking illegal action to eliminate their competition (other people infringing on their income).


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You failed philosophy.
> Let's hope you Uber better.


I actually got a perfect score in my semester of debate class. But that doesn't mean a thing. Every day is a fresh day to earn your wings, right, you ol' buzzard?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Title
IMPROVED BANDIT TAXI ENFORCEMENT PROGRAM
Subject
Motion - The City of Los Angeles, by ordinance, through the Department of Transportation (LADOT), regulates the operation of taxicabs within its borders. The City awards franchises to taxicab companies via a competitive bidding process, and closely monitors each company's performance to assure that passengers throughout the City are provided honest, safe, and reliable taxicab service. Citizens of and visitors to the City of Los Angeles are entitled to expect that the backgrounds of taxicab drivers have been investigated to assure that no persons with histories of criminal activity or drug use are allowed to drive taxicabs. They are also entitled to expect that taxicab vehicles have been inspected for mechanical reliability, cleanliness and safety, and are properly insured. All franchised taxicab companies and permitted drivers and vehicle owners pay the City fees which support the regulatory activities of the LADOT Taxicab Regulation Division and the Board of Taxicab Commissioners, assuring that operators of franchised taxicabs in Los Angeles are held accountable to meet the City's standards. Regrettably, there are numerous taxicab operators within the City who intentionally operate unlawful and non-regulated taxicab businesses. There are many illegal ("bandit") taxicab companies using hundreds of unlicensed drivers and hundreds of non-permitted, uninspected and under-insured vehicles in the City on an ongoing basis. Lack of compliance with the City's laws, particularly insurance requirements, allow bandit taxis to operate at a lower cost than legal taxicabs. There is no question that such illegal operators pose a significant threat to public safety, while undermining the economic viability of franchised operators as well as the City's intent to establish and maintain high standards for taxicab service. To combat illegal taxicab operators, in the 1990's LADOT formed a unit of Transportation Investigators to enforce the City's laws requiring that all taxicabs and drivers be permitted. The Transportation Investigators have peace officer status for the purpose of effecting arrests and impounding vehicles. They do not, however, have the authority to carry firearms or conduct traffic stops. The Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) has assisted LADOT investigators in numerous bandit sting operations for many years, going back at least as far as the 1970's. In the years 2001 through 2004, approximately one third of all bandit taxi arrests in the City occurred during joint operations of LAPD and LADOT. Due to limited resources, LAPD and LADOT are able to work together on bandit taxi enforcement only two or three times a month. The limited resources that LADOT and LAPD have available for bandit taxi enforcement are inadequate to significantly curtail the problem. In recognition of the need for greater participation in bandit taxi enforcement by LAPD, the Board of Taxicab Commissioners, in June of 2004, approved draft ordinances to increase the taximeter flag drop rate by a modest $0.20 and to assess a special monthly fee of $30 per taxicab. The assessment will create a fund to pay for a program of substantially greater participation in bandit taxi enforcement by LAPD on an overtime basis, in addition to providing increased overtime funding to LADOT investigators. LADOT estimates that approximately $810,000 will be raised annually through this funding mechanism, which is independent of the City's General Fund. A memorandum of agreement outlining the mutual commitment of LADOT and LAPD to combat bandit taxis via this independently funded program has been signed by the General Manager of LADOT and the Chief of Police and was approved by the Board of Police Commissioners on April 6, 2004. The memorandum of agreement was revised and resigned by the General Manager of the Department of Transportation on April 6, 2005 and the Chief of Police on June 3, 2005. Due to the continued proliferation of illegal taxi operators, it is essential that the City Council enact the ordinances to fund increased bandit taxi enforcement as soon as possible. THEREFORE MOVE, that the City Council request the office of the City Administrative Officer to present its report on the recommendations of the Board of Taxicab Commissioners for an improved bandit taxi enforcement program in the City of Los Angeles to the City Council, through its Transportation and Public Safety Committees; and FURTHER MOVE that the City Attorney prepare ordinances encompassing the measures recommended by the Board of Taxicab Commissioners, including: * An ordinance to increase the taxicab meter flag drop rate by $0.20 per trip for all taxicab trips originating in the City of Los Angeles that are not flat rate trips; and * An ordinance assessing a monthly fee of $30 per active taxicab to be placed in a fund to be administered by LADOT to field additional LAPD and LADOT resources on the streets of the City for the sole purpose of increasing bandit taxicab enforcement capabilities and effectiveness.
Date Received / Introduced
01/20/2006


Last Changed Date
05/02/2007


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

^^^^ Here's the ordinance, please show me where the cabbies ask to pay for the bandit cab stings


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Yeah. I see all that.

It basically admits that cabbies are paying cops to chase Uber drivers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Pretty sure the facts will not change our friends opinion.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

"In recognition of the need for greater participation in bandit taxi enforcement by LAPD, the Board of Taxicab Commissioners, in June of 2004, approved draft ordinances to increase the taximeter flag drop rate by a modest $0.20 and to assess a special monthly fee of $30 per taxicab. The assessment will create a fund to pay for a program of substantially greater participation in bandit taxi enforcement by LAPD on an overtime basis, in addition to providing increased overtime funding to LADOT investigators."

Hey, guys! Here's some overtime!

Go get'em!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lol, ok.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

observer said:


> Lol, ok.


Finally! He sees it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Driving and Driven said:


> Yeah. I see all that.
> 
> It basically admits that cabbies are paying cops to chase Uber drivers.


Tell you what, email Uber and tell them you are picking up cash fares. Then come back and tell us how Uber feels about bandit cabs.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

observer said:


> Tell you what, email Uber and tell them you are picking up cash fares. Then come back and tell us how Uber feels about bandit cabs.


I don't take cash fares...ever.

You're just, again, trying to angle the conversation away from the truth.

Talk crap about me when it has nothing to do with me.

Whatever.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Driving and Driven said:


> I don't take cash fares...ever.
> 
> You're just, again, trying to angle the conversation away from the truth.
> 
> ...


I haven't SAID one crappy thing about you.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

K. This has been fun. I gotta fix breakfast and do some chores around the house and then I'm gonna go drive.

You guys take care and enjoy the rest of the Holiday weekend.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Driving and Driven said:


> K. This has been fun. I gotta fix breakfast and do some chores around the house and then I'm gonna go drive.
> 
> You guys take care and enjoy the rest of the Holiday weekend.


Thnx. Drive safe.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> In LA, they charge taxis to fund the stings.
> So you are wrong about the sting funding, it doesn't come from tax payers.


YOU'RE STILL MISSING THE POINT.

I don't care who is funding the sting. It's still wasting time on trivial crap that could otherwise be used for stopping real criminals.

SO ACTUALLY, I'M RIGHT.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> YOU'RE STILL MISSING THE POINT.
> 
> I don't care who is funding the sting. It's still wasting time on trivial crap that could otherwise be used for stopping real criminals.
> 
> SO ACTUALLY, I'M RIGHT.


Caps lock makes it so.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Caps lock makes it so.


By typing in caps, he's trying to huff and puff.......

Apparently, uber has convinced some drivers that they are above the law, and are immune to getting citations. Then it's the usually (the cops have nothing better to do) lame arse argument.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You failed philosophy.
> Let's hope you Uber better.


He's probably use the same example for doctors. I have to admit though, it is entertaining to watch one make a completer (bleep ) of themselves.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> That's wish fulfillment and you might as well have told him to burn in hell.
> 
> You should have hit him for being callus greedy, POS for charging a woman to take her infant child to the emergency room for his near fatal allergic reaction...
> 
> I was sooo... rooting for you.


Ahhh fiddly is just having some fun with him. PMSL.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> YOU'RE STILL MISSING THE POINT.
> 
> I don't care who is funding the sting. It's still wasting time on trivial crap that could otherwise be used for stopping real criminals.
> 
> SO ACTUALLY, I'M RIGHT.


What about stopping "real criminals" from driving people (perhsps drunk, elderly, or otherwise vulnerable), home alone in their cab, a bandit cab with bald tires and crappy brakes, which the women and their friends THINK is legal and safe?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What about stopping "real criminals" from driving people (perhsps drunk, elderly, or otherwise vulnerable), home alone in their cab, a bandit cab with bald tires and crappy brakes, which the women and their friends THINK is legal and safe?


Don't see how that's relevant. I have no affiliation with cabs and my comments were based on a completely different topic.

I know nothing about cab companies or how extensively they complete background checks. But I'm guessing most enforce a fingerprint based background check.

Uber's check is a joke in comparison...

Much like this thread.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> I know nothing about cab companies or how extensively they complete background checks. But I'm guessing most enforce a fingerprint based background check.
> 
> Uber's check is a joke in comparison...


Please point me to the study that shows fingerprint background checks result in safer passenger outcomes than corporate background checks.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyone who accepts cash for a ride is deserving of prosecution.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> In LA, they charge taxis to fund the stings.
> So you are wrong about the sting funding, it doesn't come from tax payers.


Same in Portland. The city charges us 50 cents per meter drop to pay for the people who (supposedly) monitor Uber. The city is full of out-of-State Uber drivers (we've seen Canadian plated cars working here too) so it's obvious they're doing something with the money other than what it was to be used for. Go figure.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Please point me to the study that shows fingerprint background checks result in safer passenger outcomes than corporate background checks.


Don't need a study. People who we wouldn't hire because they can't pass the cities background check have been seen driving around with a big "Uber" sticker in the window.

When one stops drinking the Uber-aid, it's pretty obvious most anyone can get a gig with Uber.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Let's shift metaphors.
> Let's say you have a common victualler license and run a legal taco truck.
> Bandit trucks roll around serving food without a license and selling meat which is uninspected.
> The city charges each licensed food truck $30 per year to fund stings which seek and bust bandit food trucks.
> ...


Have to ding you on this one. Let's say you don't need any licence, and then someone comes along and offers the same service as you for cheaper. Instead of making a better product yourself you go to the local politic and offer him a bribe. Your bribe consists of paying him a license fee to do what you were otherwise doing for regular tax rates before. Fast forward a hundred years, the license fee is 100k-1mil and the example has spread out to dozens of industries. Someone else finally finds a legal loophole in your ass hattery and you are left with a one million dollar license to *****.

Its one thing for a safety license to be necessary, its totally different if it is exorbitantly expenses for the exclusive reason of denying competition.

Other than that these bandit cab stings are legal and necessary but some stories of the "stingers" are truly over the top.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> Have to ding you on this one. Let's say you don't need any licence, and then someone comes along and offers the same service as you for cheaper. Instead of making a better product yourself you go to the local politic and offer him a bribe. Your bribe consists of paying him a license fee to do what you were otherwise doing for regular tax rates before. Fast forward a hundred years, the license fee is 100k-1mil and the example has spread out to dozens of industries. Someone else finally finds a legal loophole in your ass hattery and you are left with a one million dollar license to *****.
> 
> Its one thing for a safety license to be necessary, its totally different if it is exorbitantly expenses for the exclusive reason of denying competition.
> 
> Other than that these bandit cab stings are legal and necessary but some stories of the "stingers" are truly over the top.


Can't ding me with a hypothetical which doesn't exist.
One needs a license to field both a street hails as a cab AND to sell a taco from a truck.
Now get back to the drawing board and come up with metaphor which doesn't involve fantasy.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Can't ding me with a hypothetical which doesn't exist.
> One needs a license to field both a street hails as a cab AND to sell a taco from a truck.
> Now get back to the drawing board and come up with metaphor which doesn't involve fantasy.


You need a license to street hail because the taxi industry invented it to reduce competition.

You need a license to food truck for health and safety regs.

Taxi license ( medallion) costs $100k-$1million dependent upon location.

Food truck health and safety costs $125-$1000.

When you start a new business thats never existed before the license is non existant.

And you need to teach Tedgey who Les Claypool is.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> You need a license to street hail because the taxi industry invented it to reduce competition.
> 
> You need a license to food truck for health and safety regs.
> 
> ...


Bro I ain't teaching Tedgey anything.
Ted has a bro with a house in Hawaii...


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> You need a license to street hail because the taxi industry invented it to reduce competition.
> 
> You need a license to food truck for health and safety regs.
> 
> ...


No. A taxi "medallion" costs anywhere from nothing to (maybe) a million, depending on location. There's no such thing as a medallion in Portland. The city issues plates (the number they issue is based on however they feel, or the about Uber has paid them to not issue any more  ).

The "million dollar medallion" is over played hype.....like Trump claiming he can bring jobs back to America.

Who the hell can not know who Les Claypool is? Must not listen to much music.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Medallion is free in Charlotte too.
I've only owned cabs in free medallion cities.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Don't need a study. People who we wouldn't hire because they can't pass the cities background check have been seen driving around with a big "Uber" sticker in the window.
> 
> When one stops drinking the Uber-aid, it's pretty obvious most anyone can get a gig with Uber.


And time and again we see people who will pass a fingerprint check not pass a commercial background check. The FBI database is _voluntary_ and incomplete.

There is no evidence that a FPBG check results in safer outcomes. It's all part of the game.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Uber does tell you how to not rocket science.


You're not making a whole lot of sense here.



Reversoul said:


> It amazes me that law enforcement places such a high emphasis on petty and trivial things like a broke driver trying to make a buck.
> 
> Meanwhile, schools are getting shot up, drug dealers are pushing narcotics all over the country, children and women are being sexually assaulted.


Giving people fines makes money, throwing people in the hoosegow costs money. Econ101 .



LA Cabbie said:


> . Yet we get ticketed. Who's fault now?


Giving parking tickets is 1 of the fe w things municipalities do efficiently.



RamzFanz said:


> Please point me to the study that shows fingerprint background checks result in safer passenger outcomes than corporate background checks.


Please point me to the study which shows corporate background checks result in safer passenger outcomes than fingerprint checks. While you're at it you can point me to the study which shows corporate background checks are even just as safe at fingerprints,

Anyone who believes anything a "study" says is a dolt, anyhow. "Studies," use statistics & anybody with any brains knows what statistics are worth.

"Safer passenger outcomes", you talk like a statistician, so we all know what that's worth.



phillipzx3 said:


> they're doing something with the money other than what it was to be used for. Go figure.


Politicians-it's what they do.



somedriverguy said:


> You need a license to street hail because the taxi industry invented it to reduce competition.
> 
> When you start a new business thats never existed before the license is non existant..


No, you need a license to street hail because the gummunt wants to make sure young ladies don't get stuck in the confined space of a car with a convicted serial rapist. Makes sense to me.

Taxi business isn't a new business. If anyone wants to drink the Uber koolaid so he can believe Uber's not a taxi business, I get to laugh at them. At least the politicians make Uber pay them to say Uber's not a taxi business.



phillipzx3 said:


> .
> 
> The "million dollar medallion" is over played hype.....like Trump claiming he can bring jobs back to America


It's just more people drinking the Uber koolaid.



RamzFanz said:


> And time and again we see people who will pass a fingerprint check not pass a commercial background check. The FBI database is _voluntary_ and incomplete.
> 
> There is no evidence that a FPBG check results in safer outcomes. It's all part of the game.


Wrong, wrong & very wrong. Time & time again we see where somebody passed Uber's check, got arrested & flunked the FBI check because a conviction showed up when the popo ran his prints.

There's no evidence a corporate background check results in safer or just as safe outcomes. It's all in the Uber koolaid with a little bit of statistics.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Police are parasites; nothing more than government stooges who use force to extort money from citizens


----------



## Alice Arifova (Dec 9, 2016)

its amazing


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Good news.
Our taxi authority here is doing cash stings yay!
Oh I didn't say it was good news for the stung bandit cabs, its good news for me 
Don't do off app work, you can't get busted.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Any Uber fielding street hails deserves exactly what they get.


agreed, this is not nuclear science. ground transportation rules are clear and easy. they have to be since most drivers are not attorneys. many are barely drivers !


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What about stopping "real criminals" from driving people (perhsps drunk, elderly, or otherwise vulnerable), home alone in their cab, a bandit cab with bald tires and crappy brakes, which the women and their friends THINK is legal and safe?


i guess you drive for Uber, bought a new car and you realized you made a mistake, now you want to blame it on taxi drivers. You probably haven't been in a Cab, and you are wrong taxis go through inspections every 3 months (uber 1 inspection per year) we have commercial insurance and some drivers are drunk but they know where the hell they are going to


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Milito said:


> You probably haven't been in a Cab, and you are wrong taxis go through inspections every 3 months (uber 1 inspection per year) we have commercial insurance and some drivers are drunk but they know where the hell they are going to


She qualified her subject as being "bandit cabs", not legit cabs, I think.
The ones way further to left field than Uber.


----------

